

Computer-controlled socialist economy gets destroyed on 9/11... 1973 - mojuba
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Cybersyn

======
javanix
Why was it necessary to put 9/11 in the title of this? I think knowing that
the economy was computer-controlled was enough to get me to read it - I don't
think the sensational title was really called for.

~~~
sp332
It's an unusual coincidence, considering the World Trade Center was also
destroyed on 9/11.

~~~
javanix
If anything it's a minor coincidence that the World Trade Center was destroyed
precisely 28 years after a Chilean revolt.

The two events have absolutely nothing in common with one another other than
sharing an arbitrary day and month of the year.

~~~
sp332
They were both major centers of economic control.

~~~
staticshock
The fact that the year only has a mere 365 days has always been a boon to
numerologists...

------
nateberkopec
"swivel chairs were considered the best for creativity"

This is so awesome in a Dr. Evil kind of way.

~~~
sp332
They look a bit like the captain's chair from Star Trek.

